# sr20 11:1 pistons?



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

NE1 got info on pistons for the sr20? ive read Mike K.'s tips page, and i dont think JWT has designed those pistons yet, NE1 got info on NE other good quality ones that raise the CR to 11:1?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

VZ-R OE pistons will raise the C/R right around 11:1. Or just throw thinner head gasket.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

do they fit on the SR20 motor? i was thinking about those 300zx pistons, but like the article says, u have to grind down the thing .010 on each side. dont really wanna mess with that kinda stuff


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

The pistons from the NA 300zx will fit with modification.... it will yield a CR of about 11:1...


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

gerbrook makes some quality 11.5:1 pistons but I cant remember if its for the KA or SR

http://www.gerbrock.com/


----------

